# Solved: Thunderbird default email error message



## puterjunkie4ever (Oct 25, 2008)

I have tried with the advice of someone to install tunderbird and make that my default email. It seems to do okay until I get to emailing something from my file---->send---->file as etc. It takes me to the thunderbird email and I click send. Thats when I get the error message. "The message could not be sent because the connection to SMTP server SMTP outlook.com timed out. Try again or contact your network administrator. Please help me to send default emails. Thank you.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Sounds like you need to set up the SMTP settings 

Tools
Account Settings
Scroll down to the bottom and you should see
Outgoing Server (SMTP)
you need to click on that 
and set up the default setting


----------



## puterjunkie4ever (Oct 25, 2008)

thanks...i will do that....something i must ask....a couple of applications call for imap......the rest use pop.......is there a way i can use all aplications....if i use imap settings will this allow the ones that use pop to work


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

yes, in thunderbird they are all set up as seperate accounts - you just put in whatever settings you need for that account info

I think I had imap set up on one google account (but changed to pop)


----------



## puterjunkie4ever (Oct 25, 2008)

When I do set up an account through gmail for IMAP do I use another account for POP3. Which one will it be for my default. I was going to use IMAP as my default email client. I'm somewhat confused. I thought you used one and that would be for all of the applications.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

You set up all the acounts seperately 
I have two Gmail Accounts, MY ISP Account and a Techguy account
so four accounts are set up under thunderbird account settings
All the emails come into the inbox from all four accounts (you can set up a rule to move them to seperate folders if you like, i have quite a lot of rules for the incoming mails to seperate them into different folders)
you can then set one of the SMTP settings outgoing email as a default for all outgoing email.

Gmail also uses pop, if you wanted to use just pop,

difference between pop and imap 
http://email.cityu.edu.hk/faq/popimap.htm


----------



## puterjunkie4ever (Oct 25, 2008)

Thank you for helping such a novice in getting this default email stuff together. Here is some info u can possibly use in helping me. I have a webcam and want this site to be connected to email. And I also have microsoft office which I want to be connected to email. I am going to set up an account with thunderbird and assign them to gmail. It will be*<Email - removed by Moderator >.*.....I also want them to be (I guess IMAP) for my outgoing mail, so that if I'm in webcam sending something or in microsoft office sending something they will be sent via file---->send----->mail as, etc. Can I set both of these applications under *<Email - removed by Moderator >.*.. and make this my default email also. Any websites I want to send I just hope they will go under thunderbird (would that be my ISP). I'm sorry I'm still confused. Please explain to my like I am really a beginner at this. Again, I do appreciate all that you r doing 2 help me.


----------



## puterjunkie4ever (Oct 25, 2008)

Oh, I 4got to say that my ISP is "qwest"....do I need that


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Once you setup a default e-mail program with a default e-mail account, that's what all programs use when initiating an e-mail message.


----------



## puterjunkie4ever (Oct 25, 2008)

Thank you....I will continue and definitely let every1 no how 1 made out


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

do not put email in forum, you will get a lot of spam, robots trawl forum for email address 
I have edited out


----------



## puterjunkie4ever (Oct 25, 2008)

Thanks for doing that for me.


----------



## puterjunkie4ever (Oct 25, 2008)

I set up (i think) my default email and email client for outgoing smtp. Thunderbird, gmail and IMAP. When I send something via webcam it gives me an error msg "An error occured while sending mail. The mail server responded: Sorry, your envelope sender is in my badlistfrom list....Please verify you email address is correct in your mail preferences and try again. What the heck does this mean???????????? To programs microsoft 97 and logitech webcam both don't send anything. If you can help, please help? I was doing the message that says I need to do smtp (outgoing set up). I thought I did.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> your envelope sender is in my badlistfrom list


thats a server mesage that has added gmail.com (if thats the SMTP default) as a badlist to stop mass mailing I think!!!!

Does ordinary Email all Work all OK ????

How are you using 97 I assume this is Excel ???


----------



## puterjunkie4ever (Oct 25, 2008)

I have applied different ways of sending an email via my webcam. It works...just takes longer to complete. I can also send email via Microsoft office 97 but it takes more time and a couple of tricks. Not just direct email on both. All other applications (emails) of webpages, etc. seem to work. I do have a question though. After I pull up a document to be sent via email it takes me to the control panel. I either put a new document in documents or pull out something I want sent. I go to gmail and send the document as an attachment. What I don't understand is when I want to close the document it says: "You cannot close microsoft word until Send Mail command is finished. Switch to the New Message first, and either send or close the message." When they switch to the new message are they talking about gmail. To close the document I have been going to device manager and end task for the running document. Then it works. Any ideas on this subject. I sure would like to know how to make direct email send to's on my webcam and microsoft ofc 97. Maybe it can't be done.


----------



## puterjunkie4ever (Oct 25, 2008)

Etaf, thanks for helping me.


----------

